# το Facebook, η Microsoft, η/το Google



## Alexandros (Aug 4, 2021)

Ο κόσμος αναφέρεται στο Facebook ως *το* Facebook και όχι *η* _(ιστοσελίδα/εταιρεία)_ Facebook ή *ο* _(ιστότοπος)_ Facebook.
Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και για Twitter, Reddit.

Για την Google έχω παρατηρήσει ότι χρησιμοποιείται και το ουδέτερο αλλά και το θηλυκό γένος όταν αναφερόμαστε στον ιστότοπο και στην εταιρεία αντίστοιχα.
Υπάρχει κόσμος όμως που λέει "Κάνε αναζήτηση στη Google", "Μπες στη Google", αλλά δεν έχω ακούσει κάποιον να πει "Μπες στη Gmail σου".

Το Amazon (που θα ήταν *ο* Αμαζόνιος στη γλώσσα μας) αναφέρεται συνάμα και στο θηλυκό του, με παρόμοια λογική όπως προηγουμένως.

Την Microsoft την αναφέρουμε πάντα στο θηλυκό γένος. Κάποιος θα έλεγε "Μπες *στο site* της Microsoft" ή "στο Microsoft*.com*" και όχι "στο Microsoft".

Ελληνικοί ιστότοποι καλούνται με το αρσενικό άρθρο *ο* αν είναι στο συγκεκριμένο γένος ο τίτλος τους (π.χ. ο Άτλας).

Γράφοντας τα παραπάνω, διαπιστώνω ότι όσες εταιρείες τις γνώρισε ο κόσμος από το website τους, συνεχίζει να τις καλεί στο ίδιο γένος.


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2021)

Καλωσήρθες, Alexandros. Είναι ενδιαφέρον το θέμα που άνοιξες για το γένος των ξένων κύριων ονομάτων. Πριν το διευρύνω, θα ήθελα να επισημάνω το πρόβλημα που υπάρχει όταν έχουμε ουδέτερο «το» για υπηρεσία, π.χ. *το Netflix* (που είναι υπηρεσία, πλατφόρμα, εφαρμογή — όλα θηλυκά) και *η Netflix*, συνήθως όταν αναφερόμαστε στη νομική μορφή της εταιρείας (παραδείγματα).


----------



## Kiki Materi (Aug 5, 2021)

Συνηθίζεται, νομίζω, στον προφορικό και τον γραπτό λόγο να κάνουμε σε ουδέτερο γένος τις περισσότερες ξενόφερτες λέξεις. Λόγω, νομίζω, του ότι είναι άκλιτες οι λέξεις, εξυπηρετεί το ουδέτερο γένος.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 11, 2021)

To βέβαιο είναι πως όταν αναφερόμαστε στην οντότητα χρησιμοποιούμε θηλυκό γραμματικό γένος (π.χ. η Oracle, η Xerox), και βλέπουμε (από διαφημίσεις, δελτία τύπου κ.λπ.) ενίοτε οι ίδιες οι εταιρείες να επιμένουν στο θηλυκό ακόμη κι όταν η αναφορά γίνεται ξεκάθαρα για καταστήματα (λ.χ. η ΙΚΕΑ· η Leroy Merlin ακολουθεί υβριδική προσέγγιση η/τα).

Για την Amazon πάντως εγώ πρώτη σκέψη που μου 'ρχεται είναι η Αμαζόνα κι όχι ο Αμαζόνιος.

Βλ. κ. https://www.lexilogia.gr/threads/Ονομασίες-ξένων-εντύπων-—-χρηστικοί-κανόνες.3182/#post-31237


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Aug 14, 2021)

Αναρωτιέμαι αν παίζει ρόλο επίσης ότι τα Facebook, Twitter και Reddit είναι μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης, δηλαδή ουδέτερα... Αν και το φαινόμενο μοιάζει να είναι ευρύτερο.


----------

